# Hinata vs. Sakura



## trance (Jun 18, 2013)

Location: Juubi vs. Alliance

Intel: Full

Mindset: IC

Distance: 15m

Rules: No slug summoning for Sakura. If Hinata gets stomped, give her the Kyubi cloak. If Sakura gets stomped, applaud.

Who wins the battle of the bitches???


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 18, 2013)

Sakura vs Hinata was debate pre Byakugo seal power up. Now that she has the seal, and her strength has massively increased. Hinata doesn't stand a chance.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Kyuubi cloak Hinata rapes though.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hinata vs Sakura*




hinata wins in a brief taijutsu skirmish ...involving byakugou-negating nin-taijutsu, a couple parries & ensuing paralysis/death for sakura 

*applause*

.


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2013)

If Sakura lands the punch she did on the Mini-Juubi... Hinata is so fucked  

Hinata>Sakuseless


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2013)

Sakura speedblitzes Hinata!


----------



## Immortal (Jun 18, 2013)

As much as I like Hinata more than Sakura, I have to believe that current Sakura would stomp Hinata... 

Give her the Kyuubi cloak and it could be another story... Hinata smacked Juubi hand away with that so until Sakura demonstrates some regen on par with Tsunade, Hinata with cloak would win I think.


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 18, 2013)

Umm, Sakura hasnt shown any new speed feats.

She's punched a juubi clone past a stationary Naruto and Sasuke and jumped the distance between.

Sakura's jumping has improved, not her speed.

In which case Hinata stomps.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 18, 2013)

Sakura uses Earthquake.

Hinata goes flying and dies from the fall.

Sakura does not even need to make contact with Hinata to win this, so she has no reason to risk close-quarters when the shockwave produced by her Tsunade level punches has laid out things more durable than Hinata.

She cannot lose this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2013)

Unless Hinata can land a Hakke Rokujuyon Sho, Sakura stomps her. She's just on a higher tier than Hinata is now.


----------



## Hiruko2425 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sakura punches and destroys the ground and knocks Hinata off balance or in the air and then blitzes her and in one swift punch takes out Hinata. 

Hinata  with Kyubi cloak wins as said above with same reasons.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> *Umm, Sakura hasnt shown any new speed feats.*
> 
> She's punched a juubi clone past a stationary Naruto and Sasuke and jumped the distance between.
> 
> ...



i guess you arent serious!


----------



## Mithos (Jun 18, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Sakura uses Earthquake.



"It's super effective! Wow, taken down with one hit!"


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 18, 2013)

Current Sakura activates her seal and stomps hinata.  

If Hinata gets the kyuubi cloak, I'd lean more towards her since she can do super attacks from a distance, has an extra limb (tail) to attack/defend, has super defenses, most likely has super speed and strength as well and Sakura's byakugo can't heal some of her gentle fist attacks.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 19, 2013)

As of now Sakura should win this handily more times then not. Its all been pretty much said, With Kurama's cloak I'd favor Hinata to win more times then not, without it I'd easily favor Sakura.


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 20, 2013)

Naiad said:


> i guess you arent serious!



So you're seriously saying jumping = speed ?

In that case Tsunade rockets up the speed tiers considering she can jump a height greater than a full-sized boss summon


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2013)

i dont see the difference if sakura runs or jumps in that speed,hinata cant compete with it,she is done then


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 20, 2013)

Naiad said:


> i dont see the difference if sakura runs or jumps in that speed,hinata cant compete with it,she is done then



Sakura jumps, Hinata nullifies it with Hakke Kusho

Sakura runs, well she's shown no new speed feats and Hinata's attacks have a greater chance of hitting, as well as having the ability to nullify Sakura's chakra enhanced strength


----------



## Mithos (Jun 20, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Sakura jumps, Hinata nullifies it with Hakke Kusho
> 
> Sakura runs, well she's shown no new speed feats and Hinata's attacks have a greater chance of hitting, as well as having the ability to nullify Sakura's chakra enhanced strength



Sakura was fast enough to catch up to a Juubi clone she sent flying at insane speeds. 

That's like someone hitting a tennis ball and running and hitting it again before it stops. Hinata is nowhere near that fast. 

Sakura is being portrayed as close to surpassing Tsunade, she is not losing to Hinata. 

Hinata has no way to avoid the explosion/fissure caused by Sakura's strikes. That ends the fight, really. It either takes her out or leaves her open to be taken out.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 21, 2013)

Right, because Hinata's equivalent to a mindless raging mass of natural energy who won't see the "ground fissure" shit coming a mile away and simply jump to avoid losing balance. Hinata can travel long distances at fast speeds just as well.

She can close tenketsu now, so Sakura's fucked cloak or no cloak.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 21, 2013)

You act like it takes some time for the explosion to spread or something. . .no, she's going to be caught up in it regardless.

Hinata is not escaping that massive explosion with just a jump, and she's never been as fast as Sakura to begin with.


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2013)

Naiad said:


> Sakura speedblitzes Hinata!



Sakura hasn't shown any new speed feats even after activating the seal. She has superior strength, but Hakke Kusho can easily defend against that. Hinata also has the advantage of long distance attacks although admittedly, they may or may not actually hit Sakura. The way I see it, the fight could go either way between Sakura and Hinata and I think it'll come down to who has more stamina.

With Kyuubi cloak, Hinata stomps.



Matto-sama said:


> Sakura is being portrayed as close to surpassing Tsunade, she is not losing to Hinata.



Hype doesn't really say much about anyone. Sakura included.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah, in the week between chptrs sakura suddenly became ''stronger''  than the rookies.

but they still have better feats, especially combat-wise.

I think Hinata wins as a perfect counter to sakuras medic-nin style.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 21, 2013)

Sakura punches the ground, she throws some sleep bombs at Hinata while she's distracted, she punches her neck causing a blood bath.

It's over.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 21, 2013)

^ nah, the plot shenanigans dont work in the NBD.

this is a asspull-free zone. 

And sakura isnt fast or skilled enough to create an opening/advantage against _byakugan_Hinata_ w/o such.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno how the 1st case would play out but I do know that KCM Hinata would utterly rape Sakura.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 21, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> You act like it takes some time for the explosion to spread or something. . .no, she's going to be caught up in it regardless.
> 
> Hinata is not escaping that massive explosion with just a jump, and she's never been as fast as Sakura to begin with.



You seem to think Hinata's byakugan can't see the chakra charged to the fist and take evasive measures before the strike even lands. Sakura's only going to do two things, charge chakra to her legs and attempt to rush her [which again, Hinata can see coming and can easily defend against because Sakura's taijutsu is even more predictable than Lee's, since its a single punch] or jump in the aid to be a sitting duck for Hakke Kusho. Sakura has never started out breaking the ground to knock an opponent off balance. Her big smash didn't even take out all the mini-juubi's as one got right back up and attacked as she just stood there like usual. She does that with Hinata, who has feats of resiliency back from her fight with Neji, and she'll be eating lions.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 21, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> You act like it takes some time for the explosion to spread or something. . .no, she's going to be caught up in it regardless.
> 
> Hinata is not escaping that massive explosion with just a jump, and she's never been as fast as Sakura to begin with.



Hinata can wait for Sakura to attack, and when she's near hitting the ground she can jump on top of Sakura. If Sakura is ok then Hinata should be as well .


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 21, 2013)

TIM. . . . 

For one, Hinata is not closing the gap before Sakura can throw a punch.

The shockwave had Juublings flying in the air _above_ Sakura herself, so no that would not keep Hinata safe. It's pretty obvious that Kishi is just not retarded enough to have Sakura go flying because of her own punch.



Kurama said:


> You seem to think Hinata's byakugan can't see the chakra charged to the fist and take evasive measures before the strike even lands.



I really don't. Hinata has no speed advantage, she is not going to cross such a huge distance before Sakura can punch the ground.



> Sakura's only going to do two things, charge chakra to her legs and attempt to rush her [which again, Hinata can see coming and can easily defend against because Sakura's taijutsu is even more predictable than Lee's, since its a single punch] or jump in the aid to be a sitting duck for Hakke Kusho.



Hinata has not predicted Lee's taijutsu. . .

The Byakugan does not give you pre-cognition like the Sharingan does, it just lets you see chakra. Neji's reflexes have always been greater than Hinata's and they still are to this day.

Sakura is smart, Sakura knows Hinata has Hakke Kusho, and Sakura knows that she does not have to actually make contact with Hinata to kill her. She ground-pounds and Hinata can't do crap about it.



> Sakura has never started out breaking the ground to knock an opponent off balance. Her big smash didn't even take out all the mini-juubi's as one got right back up and attacked as she just stood there like usual. She does that with Hinata, who has feats of resiliency back from her fight with Neji, and she'll be eating lions.



It was the first thing she did against Kakashi. If she has a reason to hit the ground, which she does here, then she will hit the ground.

We don't even know if those larger Juublings took the hit, since although we see some bigger than the one Sakura punched first we don't see any the size of the ones that appeared after the dust settled either before the explosion or in the air during the explosion.

And if they _were_ caught in the shockwave, it still doesn't matter. Hinata is nowhere near as durable as even the smaller ones to begin with.

So Hinata _will_ be dead regardless.

Unless this is supposed to be referring to cloaked Hinata, in which case maybe not.


----------



## Mithos (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't believe people are arguing Hinata, who has never been fast at all, can continuously avoid Sakura's ground fissures 



Freedan said:


> Sakura hasn't shown any new speed feats even after activating the seal. She has superior strength, but Hakke Kusho can easily defend against that. Hinata also has the advantage of long distance attacks although admittedly, they may or may not actually hit Sakura. The way I see it, the fight could go either way between Sakura and Hinata and I think it'll come down to who has more stamina.
> 
> With Kyuubi cloak, Hinata stomps.
> 
> ...



That's not true. 

Sakura caught up to the Juubi clone she sent flying at insane speeds. That's a good speed feat - far greater than anything Hinata has shown. 

Sakura can avoid Hinata's ranged attacks, but Hinata cannot avoid the sheer size and force of Sakura's ground fissures up close. It sent dozens of Juubi clones sprawling in the air, and it's AoE is too wide for Hinata to avoid if they're close. Hinata can likely dodge the punch, but she's not escaping the collateral damage done to the ground. 

The author is trying to show the readers that Sakura is now on par with, or close to being on par with the Sannin. Someone who is on that level is not threatened by someone of Hinata's level. Hype isn't everything, but ignoring it when the author's intentions on a character are obvious is plain stupid.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 21, 2013)

When has Sakura ever used "ground fissure" in one on one combat? Even against The Mini-Juubi she attacked straight on first and caused a ground smash from the second strike in attemp to take out a mass of enemies. Sakura isn't the only one who can charge chakra to their feet for fast movement, Hinata's alreaady shown ability to quickly traverse much farther uneven terrain when she ambushed Deva Path. Everything in this war shows her reflexes and movement speed to be at the very least on par with Neji pre-skip, which is why Hiashi acknowledges her as efficient enough to watch his back. Hinata can speedblitz Sakura just as easily and unlike Hinata with her byakugan, Sakura won't be able to see where her offense will come from [its not a matter of pre-cog, its a matter of seeing the build up of chakra and knowing the only things she can do with that], and she lacks the taijutsu skill to contend with Hinata in close quarters combat. Sakura's not evading shyt. She's not reading the moves of a taijutsu specialist.


----------



## Cucumber Kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Sakura wins, easy difficulty...


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 21, 2013)

Kurama said:


> When has Sakura ever used "ground fissure" in one on one combat? Even against The Mini-Juubi she attacked straight on first and caused a ground smash from the second strike in attemp to take out a mass of enemies.



Any opponent Sakura has fought so far has been at a high enough level to easily handle the standard ground fissures we saw from pre Byakugo no In Sakura, she didn't do it because it wouldn't get her anywhere and she knew it.

Sakura had a reason _not_ to hit the ground immediately when she did that: it would have actually been counter-productive because she would have caught several of the alliance members in the destruction.

She doesn't have to worry about that here, and she has a reason to hit the ground, while her opponent has no way of dealing with what happens when she does. She is smart and willing enough to employ a tactic other than a direct charge, too, if it is beneficial to her as seen in the Chunin Exams, her battle with Sasori alongside Chiyo, and in this war both against Zetsu and the Juublings.



> Sakura isn't the only one who can charge chakra to their feet for fast movement, Hinata's alreaady shown ability to quickly traverse much farther uneven terrain when she ambushed Deva Path. Everything in this war shows her reflexes and movement speed to be at the very least on par with Neji pre-skip, which is why Hiashi acknowledges her as efficient enough to watch his back.



What the mess are you talking about? What uneven terrain? The center of the Konoha crater is no more uneven than any other battlefield out there, it's much less uneven than the terrain Sakura crossed to intercept Sasori's stab at Chiyo, and as for the drop itself- Hinata likely never touched it, it's so steep that her simply jumping outwards would have let her avoid the slope altogether.

In addition to that, nothing about her trying and failing to ambush Deva suggests she holds any sort of advantage in movement here anyway.

Pre-skip Neji's reflexes and movement wouldn't let him avoid the explosion either.



> Hinata can speedblitz Sakura just as easily



This is laughable.



> and unlike Hinata with her byakugan, Sakura won't be able to see where her offense will come from [its not a matter of pre-cog, its a matter of seeing the build up of chakra and knowing the only things she can do with that],



Hinata knowing Sakura can hit the ground isn't going to help her because Sakura can still throw a punch downwards faster than Hinata could ever hope to actually transverse such a distance to escape.

Once again Sakura does not need to close in, she knows that she doesn't, and she knows that she doesn't have to worry about catching any allies in the collateral damage of her strike, and as such she will hit the ground and Hinata will die. Simple as that.



> and she lacks the taijutsu skill to contend with Hinata in close quarters combat. Sakura's not evading shyt. She's not reading the moves of a taijutsu specialist.



She practiced in evasion with the taijutsu specialist of the legendary Sannin- a ninja beyond Hinata herself as well as any other Hyuga Hinata would have picked up lessons from regardless of the style difference. Sasori's attacks are far less predictable than Hinata's and unlike that encounter Sakura does not need to spend time adjusting to the style as she gains knowledge- because she already has it. Hinata's movements are by no means something Sakura could not read.

But it won't come down to a taijutsu brawl anyway, Hinata will die when Sakura punches the ground and sends her flying back to Konoha.

Quite frankly, if this fight were to happen in the manga, it would be a stomp in Sakura's favor 10 times out of 10. Sakura is surpassing a living legend while Hinata has yet to surpass any notable figures in her clan, feats are irrelevant because there is an undeniable power difference concerning portrayal.

This is no contest at all. Sakura is the superior shinobi, people, it is time we got used to it.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 21, 2013)

So ur saying Sakura wins based entirely on pure hype. Nice try.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 21, 2013)

Not really (though I could). If I were going to go solely off of hype I wouldn't have bothered with the explanation above it.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 21, 2013)

You kiddin' me? Sakura is being hyped as being stronger than Tsunade, dubbed the strongest kunoichi. Hinata, on the other hand, has yet to surpass part one Neji.

Sakura obviously.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 22, 2013)

Freedan said:


> *Sakura hasn't shown any new speed feats even after activating the seal. She has superior strength, but Hakke Kusho can easily defend against that. Hinata also has the advantage of long distance attacks although admittedly*, they may or may not actually hit Sakura. The way I see it, the fight could go either way between Sakura and Hinata and I think it'll come down to who has more stamina.



no offense but i dont know how that feat of sakura, where she sends the juubi flying,surpassing naruto and Sasuke,and easily catch it up and hits him with a good precision, can be ignored! this is just ignorance  

Hinata doesnt have any long range jutsu! Air  palm is a short-midrange jutsu! (5-10 metres)
If Hinata is using the Air palm over and over again(if she can even hit sakura) she is the first one with a low chakra level! Sakura has stored chakra for 3 years! Hinata will go out of it first,and then Sakura would have an easy game anyway! cant remember air palm ever killed someone,or even critically damaged the enemy! and in the case,sakura can heal it!

but i dont think the fight will go that far,that sakura gets injured by Hinata! Again, Sakura speedblitzes


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jun 23, 2013)

People still think Hinata wins this? 

#Hinatafans


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 23, 2013)

I once believed that Hinata could win, but my mind tends to shift so very easily on topics such as this. Sakura could have defeated her with previous abilities; her ability to analyze Sasori's complex finger patterns (granted, she had a generous amount of time to do so) suggests she could do the same with Hinata's slower movements, especially now, given her more developed abilities.

I'd still like to see a bit more from Sakura in close quarters, but hype, speed feats, and her new-found power augmenting her already solid abilities leads me to believe she can win this.


----------

